# How you transport a wide SP swather



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Few years ago when I bought the splitter for the planter, I loaded it on our 201 trailer, had the lift assist wheels hanging off the LH side running on the ground. Buddy of mine saw it, followed me for a bit a snap chatted a pic. Said if you wa t something hauled ******* style, better call Paul!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

All I can say is WOW, If I tried something like that I'd end up in prison


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Wonder if they got locks or brakes or something to keep the pivot wheels from "fluttering"??

Later! OL J R


----------

